# Can't copy hacked 200g -> 300g new drive



## landie (Sep 16, 2005)

I've been unable to copy a 200g hacked drive to 300g for a backup. 
My eyes are bleeding from trying to find a solution : (
Don't care if settings are saved just want a duplicate of the hacked drive.

Tried larger swap with hacked tivo drive primary master set to master
new drive secondary set to slave with:
mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 150 -r -xzpi - /dev/hdb 
stalled after two hours

Tried 127 swap with hacked tivo drive primary master set to master
new drive secondary set to slave with:
mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -r -xzpi - /dev/hdb 
also stalled

Started knoppix terminal 
dd bs=64k conv=sync,noerror if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb

Not sure if anything happened, there wasn't a progress report.

Can someone please point me in the right direction to get this drive copied?

Thanks!


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

landie said:


> ...stalled after two hours...


Sounds like you are using an older boot disk. To work with drives over 137GB you need a LBA48 boot disk. Another possibility is that the PC you are using is not recognizing one or the other drive's geometry.


----------



## landie (Sep 16, 2005)

Dan Collins said:


> Sounds like you are using an older boot disk. To work with drives over 137GB you need a LBA48 boot disk. Another possibility is that the PC you are using is not recognizing one or the other drive's geometry.


Used PTVupgrade LBA48 4.01 with Enhancements.

Running mfsbackup w/127 swap again, it's at 30% which is the best thus far.

Hopefully one of these attempts will finish successfully.

Thanks!


----------



## Rob00GT (Mar 10, 2003)

landie said:


> mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore -s 127 -r -xzpi - /dev/hdb


From the command you typed it looks like you are trying to "expand" your recording capacity while transferring everything to the new drive. Don't think you can do that. Try using the same command but with *-bzpi* instead. This will copy everything to the 300GB drive, but you'll still only have the recording capacity of 200GB.

Another helpful hint, the transfer may go a bit faster if both drives are not connected to the same IDE cable. Try using hda and hdc or hdd to speed things up a bit. You might also enable DMA for faster transfers between the drives (will save hours) using this command for the hda drive:
*hdparm -d1 /dev/hda*
Repeat this command for hdb, hdc, etc. for whatever your other drive is and the transfer will speed up.


----------



## landie (Sep 16, 2005)

Rob00GT said:


> From the command you typed it looks like you are trying to "expand" your recording capacity while transferring everything to the new drive. Don't think you can do that. Try using the same command but with *-bzpi* instead. This will copy everything to the 300GB drive, but you'll still only have the recording capacity of 200GB.


Copy did complete, said new hours 342 the 200g said 222 hours...but the power got yanked at this point.



Rob00GT said:


> Another helpful hint, the transfer may go a bit faster if both drives are not connected to the same IDE cable. Try using hda and hdc or hdd to speed things up a bit.


Ah, okay. It was a matter of what fit and what was open.



Rob00GT said:


> You might also enable DMA for faster transfers between the drives (will save hours) using this command for the hda drive:
> *hdparm -d1 /dev/hda*
> Repeat this command for hdb, hdc, etc. for whatever your other drive is and the transfer will speed up.


Thanks!!! I'll add this to my cheat sheet!
Hopefully I won't need this info until next time since it appears to have copied...except my UPS woke me in the middle of the night, power had just gone out from a heavy snow storm, first priority was to run to see if copy completed, it had, new hours 342...just as I go to type what I thought was next:

tpip -s --swapped /dev/hdb

the UPS dies all power gone!

Since I tried to expand and copy, would that still be the next correct command if I boot from PTV again? Is it too late to try tpip?

I'll probably try to hook it back up to the tivo and see what happened as far as the copy.

Bad timing for a power outtage!

Thanks so much!

*~~~> UPDATE* to the power outtage shut down...
The drive did copy, _including all shows_, recording capacity variable up to 285 hours.

Didn't try the tpip command.

Can't recall how many hours on the 200g drive, so not sure if it has expanded.

Would this be full use of the 300g hacked DSR708 drive?


----------

